
Zig Programming Language Blurs the Line Between Compile-Time and Run-Time - AndreyKarpov
http://andrewkelley.me/post/zig-programming-language-blurs-line-compile-time-run-time.html
======
nonsince
This was a great read, I'm really excited about this language. I'll definitely
be giving this a go when version 1 is released.

